#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Тексты для ежедневных практик (тибетский буддизм)

## Орос Тарвага

Свежая книга, как мне кажется пока мало где ее можно достать - разве что ее будут распространять на московском построении  Мандалы Авалокитешвары:

"*Тексты для ежедневных практик*", Гэлонг Тензин Гонпо, Гэлонг Тензин Чойзин (составление, перевод, комментарии), ИД Икар, Москва, 1993 (1994)

первые страницы представлены здесь (оглавление)  , возможно публикация страниц будет продолжена.

Если по книге есть у кого-нибудь мнение - сomments welcome

*из официального релиза*
(по тому же адресу)

"В данной книге впервые собраны тексты ряда основополагающих практик буддизма. Это в первую очередь тот необходимый минимум практик, который следует совершать ежедневно всем. Приведены оригинальные тибетские тексты...

Данная здесь транскрипция тибетского языка на русский максимально приближена к лхасскому произношению, которое использует Его Святейшество Далай-лама в своих лекциях и посвящениях, даруемых миру...

*В приложении даны:*

1. Изображение цепочки мантр "ААЛИ-КААЛИ" и "Сущности Пратитья-самудпады",которые используются для благословения языка в повседневной жизни.
2. Знаки-слоги, упомянутые в книге, из санскритского шрифта "Ланча". Это распечатка единственного существующего компьютерного варианта, созданного на основе рукописного шрифта.
3. Изображения атрибутов, "вещи самайи": набор ритуальных принадлежностей,которые после получения тантрических посвящений следует носить с собой. Из-за трудностей, возникающих в связи с этим, разрешается иметь при себе их изображение.

В примечаниях даны пояснения понятий, названий, непонятных слов, в том числе транслитерация тибетских терминов Уайле, их произношение на тибетском, а также санскритская транслитерация этих слов.

В примечания вошли легенды из "Сутры о мудрости и глупости", рассказанные самим Буддой.

Контакты  ИД "ИКАР":
e-mail: ikar@sovintel.ru
e-mail: bairgd@mail.ru
Телефон/факс: 8(095)787-34-32

*Содержание*

1. Тройная Ежедневная Молитва
2. Мантры для Ежедневных Практик
3. Обращение к Прибежищу и Порождение Бодхичитты
4. Гуру-Йога Называемая Гаден Лхагяма
5. Краткая Шестиразовая Гуру-Йога 
6. Ежедневная Практика Медитативной Начитки Шри Гухьясамаджи
7. Йога Трёх Очищений Шри Чакрасамвары
8. Краткая Садхана Бхагавана Одинокого Героя Шри Ваджрабхайравы
9. Метод Практики Свёрнутых Воедино Наставлений Чод
10. Садхана Манджушри . Речистого Льва
11. Наставления по Устранению Пороков Зрения с Помощью Арья Авалокитешвары
12. Cадхана Будды Гуру Медицины
13. Медитативная Начитка Ваджрасамайи
14. Медитативная Начитка Ваджрасаттвы
15. Сердце Арья Праджняпарамиты
16. Восхваление Шестирукому Махакале Нюрзема
17. Подношение Махакале Торма и Сергема - Златого Пития
18. Соджёнг Махаяны
19. Приложения
20. Примечания
[конец цитаты]

----------


## Petrok

Книга хорошая и авторитетная. Работали над ней монахи из Индии. В целом, хорошо вписывается в другие изданные книги подобного жанра (например, попробуйте, если у вас есть соответствующие посвящения для практики, так же, "Ньюнг Нэ", Гуру-йога и т.п.).

Эту и другие буддийские книги можно купить на http://dharma.ru/

----------


## Орос Тарвага

а существуют ли вообще другие аналогичные издания на рус яз?

----------


## Galina

Хочется пожелать создателям данной книги при следующем переиздании включить :
1.Гуру Пуджа. Ритуал подношения Учителю, называемый Лама Чод-па Первого Панчен-ламы Панчена Лосанга Чокьи Гъялцена.
2. Садхана Ваджраиогини.

----------


## Орос Тарвага

позволю себе заметить что планируется пока не переиздание а создание дальнейших томов (как я это представляю из краткого общения с составителями)

так что подобные пожелания очень могут реализоваться

----------


## Galina

Спасибо.
И, конечно, спасибо за ЭТУ КНИГУ!!!

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Кто-нибудь может подсказать где её можно заказать по почте?
Нигде не могу найти.

----------


## Ка

Мне эта книжка досталась подарком, из Бурятии, в тех краях можно поискать, на форумах)

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.07.2009)

----------


## Лодой

Орос Тарвага 



> а существуют ли вообще другие аналогичные издания на рус яз?


http://dharma.ru/details/254 мне  советовали эту почитать

----------


## Galina

Это совершенно разные книги.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Кто-нибудь может подсказать где её можно заказать по почте?
> Нигде не могу найти.


Возможно, у нас скоро будет эта книга (в небольшом количестве), сейчас договариваемся, чтобы прислали в конце следующей недели.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Кому-то эта книга нужна? 
Ходь сюды:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....694#post279694

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (10.08.2009)

----------


## Kunkhyab

Когда-то отсканировал эту книгу, если нужно - могу выложить. GIF'ы, 42 MB.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Когда-то отсканировал эту книгу, если нужно - могу выложить. GIF'ы, 42 MB.


Буду очень признателен если Вы это сделаете.  :Smilie:

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Книга наконец-то появилась у нас: http://dharma.ru/details/104

----------

Caddy (10.03.2010), Galina (18.01.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (12.12.2009)

----------


## Lobs

> Книга наконец-то появилась у нас: http://dharma.ru/details/104


планируется ли ее очередное появление?)

----------


## Lobs

> Когда-то отсканировал эту книгу, если нужно - могу выложить. GIF'ы, 42 MB.


буду вам очень признателен)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> планируется ли ее очередное появление?)


Так она в наличии сейчас.

----------


## Sengel

а можно изображение вещей самай выложить только ? буду премного благодарен если добрые практики вышлют мне изображение на email sengel21@yandex.ru заарнее благодарю извините за оффтоп

----------

